# Supercharging before Tesla ownership transfer.



## Credge (Apr 15, 2021)

I recently purchased a used Model 3 and I am in the process of getting Tesla to transfer the ownership. This car was bought from Vroom (don't ask) and I can charge it just fine at home. However, if I wanted to supercharge this car before Tesla recognizes the car as mine in the app, is that a possibility? If so, how do you go about this? If not, that's fine too, I'm just glad I didn't get on a plane to drive one of these for a little less.

Is there a way to tell if supercharging will work with the car before getting to the station? The closest one is 30 miles from home and I'd rather not waste the time if it can't be done.

I've been googling this for the past hour or so and, maybe my google-fu is weak, but nearly every response is in relation to free super charging and that's not really what I'm wondering about.

Thanks!


----------



## msjulie (Feb 6, 2018)

Way back when I my rwd traded-up for a stealth performance, I asked this question. I removed my credit card from the account (per customer service at the time) until they had the car fully off the account. 

They said it would supercharge fine and collect up debt for new owner for once the transfer completed. Since it's now so hard to reach someone and get a response, hard to confirm or deny that old advice.

Sorry that's neither confirmation or denial! but you could try a support ticket on the app? Good luck


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

As far as I am aware, there is no way to be certain whether you can or cannot supercharge before Tesla recognizes the transfer of ownership. You should NOT be able to. However, supercharging charges don't always work like they should. Oftentimes, a supercharging session will inexplicably be free(even when free supercharging credits are unavailable). It's possible that in some circumstances at some locations, you could supercharge now. But, I don't think you can rely on that. If you're unwilling to take that 30 minute drive, then a) You don't like your new Tesla enough, and b) There is no reliable way to know if you can supercharge now. And even if you found you can charge now, you might be unable tomorrow, and vice-versa.

Sounds to me like you should just wait for Tesla before you supercharge. Good luck!


----------



## Credge (Apr 15, 2021)

FRC said:


> As far as I am aware, there is no way to be certain whether you can or cannot supercharge before Tesla recognizes the transfer of ownership. You should NOT be able to. However, supercharging charges don't always work like they should. Oftentimes, a supercharging session will inexplicably be free(even when free supercharging credits are unavailable). It's possible that in some circumstances at some locations, you could supercharge now. But, I don't think you can rely on that. If you're unwilling to take that 30 minute drive, then a) You don't like your new Tesla enough, and b) There is no reliable way to know if you can supercharge now. And even if you found you can charge now, you might be unable tomorrow, and vice-versa.
> 
> Sounds to me like you should just wait for Tesla before you supercharge. Good luck!


I definitely like the Tesla, I just have a very busy schedule this weekend and would prefer not dedicating over an hour to test something that may not work when I can wait a little bit. Mainly, I wanted to do it for the experience. Take the kid and charge up we would on a road trip.

Edit: Thanks!


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

Welcome to Tesla, and to the forum!


----------

